# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  نصــــــــــــآئح طبيه

## امام اباتي

*
هل تعلم أن 
نها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان،  وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة  الدورة الدموية .

هل تعلم أن 
الملح الزائد = ترقق العظام، نظن جميعاً أن الافراط في تناول الملح يسئ الى  الضغط الدموي، لكن الملح ليس سبب ارتفاع الضغط الا لدى 30 في المائة من  المصابين بهذا المرض. إلا أن ضرر الملح يصيبنا في عظامنا، فعندما يتخلص  الجسم من الملح الزائد، يرمي معه الكالسيوم فيسئ الى العظم. يعجل الافراط  في تناول الملح في حصول ترقق العظام. ولذا علينا قصر استهلاكنا من ملح  الطعام على 2400 ملليغرام يومياً، علما أن في قطعة واحدة من الجبن  الأمريكية 300 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي قطعتين من الخبز الأبيض 269 ملليغرام  من الملح، وفي نصف كوب من صلصة الطماطم المعلبة 7

هل تعلم أن تناول كمية من الألياف بين 25 الى 35 جراما يومياً يخفف من خطر  الاصابة بأمراض السرطان وأمراض القلب، والسمنة، وداء السكري، والاسهال. 

هل تعلم أن حبوب زيت السمك يمكن أن تفيد في التخلص من أعراض مرض التهاب  المفاصل الروماتزمي الذي تشمل الكثير من الآلام والتعب وتيبس المفاصل في  الصباح اضافة الى تورمها. التهاب المفاصل الروماتزمي يصيب الأشخاص في مختلف  الأعمار، وحتى الأطفال منهم ويتم تشخيص هذا المرض بواسطة تحليل خاص للدم.  وقد وجد أن هذه الحبوب تحتوي على مواد مضادة للالتهاب ومع التخلص من  الالتهاب يمكن التخلص من الآلام المصاحبة لالتهاب المفاصل. 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هل تعلم أن جزرة واحدة  متوسطة الحجم تحتوي على أربعة أضعاف حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين-أ ..  وهناك أطعمة أخرى تحتوي على قدر كبير من هذا الفيتامين مثل اليقطين واليام  (نوع من البطاطا بعضه حلو) والبطيخ الأصفر والسبانخ والكرنب. 

هل تعلم أن نصف طبق من الفليفلة الحمراء الحلوة يحتوي على أكثر من مثلي  الجرعة اليومية الموصي بها من فيتامين ج. كما أن الأطعمة التالية زاخرة  بهذا الفيتامين (البرتقال، الجوافة، القرنبيط الأخضر والبازيلاء). 

هل تعلم أن نصف كيلوا جرام من سمك ال-هلبوت يحتوي على مثلي حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين د، ويليه سمك الرنجة.

هل تعلم أن طبق واحد من اللوبيا الجافة المطبوخة، يمد الانسان بـ 90% من  حاجة الانسان اليومية من مادة الفولات ويليها فول الصويا المطبوخ.

هل تعلم أن ثلاث رخويات من البطليموس البحري المطهوة بالبخار تمد الانسان  بكامل حاجته اليومية من الحديد ولا يجاريها في ذلك أي طعام آخر، مع العلم  أن هناك أطعمة كثيرة تحتوي على مقادير جيدة من الحديد، ولكنها لا تنافس  البطليموس في وفرة الحديد. 

هل تعلم أن شاي الأعشاب طريقة غير فعالة للتخلص من السمنة .. إنما الطريقة  الفعالة والوحيدة للتخلص من السمنة هي ممارسة الرياضية والعناية بنوعية  وكمية الغذاء التي نتناولها يومياً.

هل تعلم أن الثوم والبصل علاج شاف وناجع لكثير من الأمراض، حيث أنهما  يحتويا على مركبات السلفايد (الكبريت)، وهذه المركبات تعمل على ابعاد خطر  الجلطة الدموية، كما أنها تخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم وخاصة النوع  الضار من نوع ldl ، كما أنها تعمل على خفض احتمال الاصابة بأمراض السرطان.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هل تعلم أن تناول موزتين  الى خمس موزات في اليوم يبعد خطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكنه أن يخفض ضغط  الدم المرتفع الى المعدل الطبيعي خلال أسبوع واحد فقط ودون استعمال أدوية  خافضة للضغط، حيث أن الموز يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم ونسبة قليلة  من الصوديوم وهو النوع الموجود في ملح الطعام، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن  الطعام المحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم يساعد على التخلص من مادة الصوديوم  التي تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

هل تعلم أنه 
يمكن الآن تشخيص الأمراض عن طريق قزحية العين، وهو ما يسمى بعلم القزحية  iridology ومن خلاله يمكن للمعالج تشخيص كثير من الأمراض الوراثية  والالتهابات التي تصيب الجسم. حيث تظهر بقعة صغيرة أو علامة على القزحية  يعرف منها الطبيب مكان ونوع المرض، والعلم يعني بتشخيص الأمراض وليس  علاجها. 

هل تعلم أن الفائدة الغذائية العالية التي يتمتع بها الترمس تجعله شبيهاً  بأنواع أخرى من الحبوب كالحمص أو الفاصولياء. فهذا الصنف من الحبوب يحتوي  على مقدار هائل من البروتين تصل نسبته الى 30% من وزنه. كما أن الترمس غني  بالألياف التي تعلب دوراً كبيراً في مقاونة الامساك من خلال ترحيض الأمعاء،  اضافة الى مقادير أخرى من المعادن. إن المرارة التي تشوب طعم الترمس والتي  يمكن ازالتها عند غلي الترمس جيداً ونقعه لبضعة أيام، تشكل دواءاً فعالاً  للتخلص من الدود في الأمعاء خصوصاً اذا أكل الترمس مع العسل. وكانوا قديماً  يطحنونه ويضيفون دقيقه الى دقيق القمح. 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هل تعلم أنه 
دلت الأبحاث على أن زيت النعناع يساعد على التخلص من اضطرابات الأمعاء ،  وذلك بسبب فاعليته كمضاد للتقلصات والتشنجات، وهو يعمل على استرخاء عضلات  المعدة والأمعاء ، ويعمل أيضا كمضاد بكتيري. 

هل تعلم أن 
حفنة من اللوز تزن حوالي 25 جراما ويصل عدد حبات اللوز فيها الى حوالي 25  حبة توفر للانسان حوالي 12% من البروتينات اللازمة لصحته يوميا، وحوالي 35%  من فيتامين e ، و 25 جراما من الكالسيوم . واللوز أيضا غني بالألياف  الغذائية والحديد والزنك والنحاس، وهي كلها لازمة لنظام غذائي سليم وصحي.

هل تعلم أنه تم استخلاص مادة فعالة من طحلب السيستوزيرا فيجرياتا أمكنها  القضاء على خلايا سرطان المعدة حيث تمت التجارب على فئران التجارب المصابة  بسرطان المعدة وقد أحدثت المادة تجويفات داخل الخلايا السرطانية وسببت تهتك  الجدار الخلوي لها، وكان هذا عند حقن الفئران بأقل تركيز للمادة. بينما  التركيزات العالية (500 ملجم/كجم) تحلل الخلايا السرطانية نفسها. وقد لوحظ  عدم وجود أي تأثيرات سمية للفئران المعالجة، سواء حقنت بالتركيزات القليلة  أو العالية. 

*

----------

